# First Start after 4 years dry. Suggestions?



## Mpowered1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Due to a series of circumstances & events beyond my controll after dismantling my build, my car has sat non running for four years .
Got any suggestions on starting a very dry engine after sitting for 4 years? I’m gonna squirt some lubricant in the spark plug holes prior to starting. Put Lucus Oil top end fuel treatment in the fuel as well. Any thing else you know of ? Opinions about turning the engine over with no spark first for a bit? I want to minimize the friction induced before the oil pump gets primed and pumps.
I’ve had this car since 95 and have hated having it sit so long but at least I was able to use the down time constructively as I could. What started out a suspension refresh and replacing a clutch turned into a near undercarriage rebuild. I bagged and tagged everything that came off making a plan to replace fasteners on the rebuild & such. Well the corner where I stored my boxes of new & old parts had a fire and all that planning along with tagged parts went up in smoke. Could of been worse though. So on reassembly my plan went to a semi improvisation. Old parts that came off led me to replace the one next to it, like one thing led to another and It just made sense to address everything while I’m already there kind of thing.
I started with what came in first & installed a new upgraded oil pump with wire tied nut & reinforced pickup tube From Achilles Motors along with baffles Welded in sump from Achilles. I filled pump & pickup tube strainer with oil before install as much as possible. I smeared as much of engine assembly lube all over the mains & everything I could touch from under the removed oil pan before installing it. Filled it with oil. 
I Removed fuel tank, replaced all rubber & blue fuel lines & filter. 
From front to back, welded in reinforcements on front and rear crossmembers, replaced all bushings with urethane, extensive coolant hose replacement & heater valve while engine was lowered to facilitate clutch install, new Controll arms, Steering Rack, motor-mounts. New aluminum flywheel, Clutch & T/O bearing, rear main seal and Pilot bearing. I had previously Obtained a low mile E46 Getrag six speed and euro crossmember to install but plan changed so it’s (now for sale). I prepared my original 5 speed after a preventative refresh & upgrade of new shift pins,
( detents, brass pivot, new In & output shaft seals & collar. Rebuilt my shifter with a UUC short shifter with very nice selector rod, bushings & tranny mounts W limiters.
Cleaned up and re- greased the driveshaft CV. Rebuilt rear reinforced crossmember with urethane bushings and opted for stronger RTAB pockets on chassis from garageistic, good folks there.
Rebuilt both Trailing arms including wheel bearings. Urethane RTAB,s .
Useing Bilstien B12 / HR Suspension kit set up gives me a 2” drop. 
Im re useing my caster adj. lower controll arms with new bushing. 
Replacing the half shafts as well I got from Amazon! Very surprised how stout they are for the money! Thick and well made it appears OEM. We shall see. I can’t wait to get up in the mountains this winter! It’s been a long ass 4 years. Probably for most everyone.
I have about 60,000 miles on an AC Schnitzer suspension set that has been under my car since 1995. I have a set of Willwood 332 mm 4 piston big brakes that will be great. I have a extra set front and rear StopTech,s with two piece rotors if anyone needs em. I have a bunch of extra stuff I’ll post soon and I’m looking for a quality radiator, oil and coolant. Thanks & I Hope all are well and have a happy holiday, Merry Christmas


----------

